# Would you still plumb if...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lets say, hypothetically you won the lotto, like A LOT of money. 200 Million plus... would you still Plumb? if you own a shop, would you step back, or would you still remain hands on? 

I think I would start a company if I won that much money. I'd use it as an opportunity to help Vets transition out of the military.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would keep working. I have 3 wonderful grandchildren who would love to have me leave them that kind of money to them in my will, but I would take one hell of a vacation!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

I would get out, invest properly, and live life by MY rules!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

All plumbing would completely stop. I would not even plumb in my own house. The plumbing tools might get thrown away.

I would still do some drain cleaning. I'd get a few more jetters a few more cameras and consider my day a success if I cleaned one or two drains a day. 

I might have a crew show up before me and get all the equipment in the basement, plastic put down and have them ready to clean up when I'm done, and they would have to laugh at all my witty jokes:laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd get out, sell all my equipment to whoever on here wants to bid on it starting at $100 with no reserve.  Then I'd invest in rentals, flips, car wash facility and maybe a McDonalds or Subway.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I would just because I'd be bored having nothing to do. I would definatly pick and choose what I did though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd grab hold of the handles on my toolboxes and call it a day...:laughing:

I get a couple of really nice sportfishing boats and be running charters out of Belize and Costa Rica....:thumbup:

Maybe I'd still visit you guys...:laughing:
That would be enough plumbing for me...:thumbup:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I would put every tool I own into my trucks. Take them to a lake close by. Put a brick on the gas peddle and watch it all sink in seconds. 200 mill is a lot of money... Enough that I don't have to break my back anymore.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd take a bulldozer to my life and move into a jet. A big ass jet. When I get tired of a place, I'd tell the Playboy bunny/pilot to fire the sucker up and get me the hell outta there.

Maybe buy a pot plantation for giggles. And a Harley dealership in England or France.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I would set the money aside for my two little girls college funds, buy my wife that nice house she deserves, and then invest the rest into my company.

I love plumbing, I love owning and operating a business. Yes it is a lot of never ending work, but I get a lot of satisfaction out of it. I would have a nice new jetter, new trucks, and a lot of new equipment.

I probably would put the rest in a retirement fund and ensure one day I could hang up the wrenches. Still that day, no matter how much money I come across, is decades away.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The only plumbing I would see is the restroom at my new recording studio.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumber said:


> I'd take a bulldozer to my life and move into a jet. A big ass jet. When I get tired of a place, I'd tell the Playboy bunny/pilot to fire the sucker up and get me the hell outta there.
> 
> Maybe buy a pot plantation for giggles. And a Harley dealership in England or France.


Your 200 million wouldn't last long


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Would I still be a plumber of plumbing business owner if I won the lottery or something like that? 

No, I would not be a plumber in the field anymore. 

Yes, I would still like to own my shop, grow it for sure, but hire someone to manage it for me. Unless someone offered to buy it for a reasonable price and profit. 

I would also look for other investment opportunties to keep the money rolling in.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I would target the company that has been doing the same to me right now. Drive them out of business then retire. Lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Half to reputable charities. 

I'd like to help out needy people who can't afford plumbing repairs. Sort of like the show 'Undercover Boss.' The owner of Roto Rooter went undercover on one episode. In the end, he gave a lot of money to deserving employees. I'd do something like that if I could.

There's more happiness in giving than in receiving. I can't remember where I read that line......hmmm......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Lets say, hypothetically you won the lotto, like A LOT of money. 200 Million plus... would you still Plumb? if you own a shop, would you step back, or would you still remain hands on?
> 
> I think I would start a company if I won that much money. I'd use it as an opportunity to help Vets transition out of the military.


If I won 200,000,0000 million bucks I would keep plumbing till I went broke,might last 5yrs plbing with 200,000,000.00 lolololololololo:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If I won the lotto I'd start my own custom jetter company.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Hell no! I would not plumb
I would stop and give my company to my employees.

I would invest in real state and focus on multiplying the cash. I would Keep investing and buy all my kids a house. I would pay for my kids college education in full. I would take a nice vacation and retired with the rent I collect from my properties.

Until then I will keep plumbing ...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If I won the lotto I'd start my own custom jetter company.


I would be your first customer


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Kinda like what Flyout said! With 200 mil I would still own a plumbing shop. I would venture into a veteran operated business that of course is self sustainable as any standard business should be, but I would focus on ways to be sustainable while offering cut rate plumbing needs for disabled veterans and their families (renos upgrades general plumbing needs) as well as special care need facilities. Being a millionaire over night wouldn't change my work ethic. I'm sure being rich overnight would be an unbelievable feeling, but wouldn't trump the feeling of working at succeeding in life. Long story short...absolutely I'd still be involved in the plumbing industry.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> I would target the company that has been doing the same to me right now. Drive them out of business then retire. Lol


exactly , I would make sure that I burried a few plumbing chumps before I bow out . maybe help a few of the good ones .


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess there must be something wrong with me...
because I won the lotto 7 years ago but I am still working.....
I must just like plumbing...or I am nuts....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I guess there must be something wrong with me...
> because I won the lotto 7 years ago but I am still working.....
> I must just like plumbing...or I am nuts....:laughing::laughing:


So did I! I won 5.00 in a scratcher.


How much did you win, Mark?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I guess there must be something wrong with me...
> because I won the lotto 7 years ago but I am still working.....
> I must just like plumbing...or I am nuts....:laughing::laughing:


I won in 1997 and it was the last Lotto Ticket I'll ever buy!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If I won I would still work just to screw with all you guys👍👺👺👺👺


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> So did I! I won 5.00 in a scratcher.
> 
> 
> How much did you win, Mark?



I won only 5k and that was a long time ago


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd buy a house in Los Angeles and Honolulu. Then I'd spend some time trying to invent tools and products that I wish were around now to help me out of some wicked plumbing spots.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I work every day and my only compensation is health coverage and a truck. Why? Because, like Julia Child, "I need something to do".


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe donate tools & time to "habitat for humanity" in my area, helping low income 1st home buyers build their homes.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

If I won the lottery I would call the boss and tell him to get his van out of my driveway before I had it towed :laughing: No really I would only do stuff for friends and family, cause most of them don't pay anyway


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i would change my phone number and retire. then i would tell my wife to keep working for the insurance.:laughing: i am sure she would just to keep me happy


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

HELL NO!

All you guys that say you would keep working because you would get bored are either full of it or really full of it. Are you telling me you can't think of ANYTHING to occupy your time other than plumbing?! No hobbies or interests whatsoever?

I guarantee you if you actually did keep working the first time a customer pissed you off or you got on one of those jobs that just suck you'd hand the keys to someone and walk away!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mssp said:


> If I won the lottery I would call the boss and tell him to get his van out of my driveway before I had it towed


That's a good one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I won only 5k and that was a long time ago


I had 5 out of 6 numbers on a weekly Lotto ticket back in '97, and it was for around $2500, It was also the last one I ever bought...

I checked the numbers after the Friday night drawing and found it to be a winner so I tucked it into the console of my truck to cash in later. The next morning I was fishing on Lake Candlewood with a buddy so I left the house at 3AM without telling the wife about it, that evening I came home and she had cleaned my truck throwing out all those bits of paper in the console. Saturday was also the trash pickup day and it was gone...

Needless to say I was a tad bit irate, and told her stay the #@*% out of my truck, don't touch anything in it. Somehow that made me a bad guy and I was supposed to be grateful that she had cleaned my truck for me.:whistling2:

So I spent a while in her doghouse and that was the last Lotto ticket I have ever bought. The money is nothing but trouble and I don't want the trouble it brings...:no:


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> I think I would start a company if I won that much money. I'd use it as an opportunity to help Vets transition out of the military.


Flyout, you rock brother. I am a Vet and hearing that someone cares about Vets gives me that warm fuzzy feeling. I think I will do like you and start helping Vets make the transition to the civilian life. I'll let you know how it goes.

Oh BTW if I won that kind of money, I would probably hire someone to run my business and start helping the effort to bring clean water to the 3rd world countries in Africa.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Flyout, you rock brother. I am a Vet and hearing that someone cares about Vets gives me that warm fuzzy feeling. I think I will do like you and start helping Vets make the transition to the civilian life. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Oh BTW if I won that kind of money, I would probably hire someone to run my business and start helping the effort to bring clean water to the 3rd world countries in Africa.


I'm a vet too brother.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I worked with a guy who won $6,000,000.00 years ago before they had the one time payout. He got around $260,000.00 a year for 20 years. He went to a investor, took a 2 week vacation and came back to work cleaning the shop, loading the trucks, gas installer, etc. Investor told him if he could, give himself a $3,000.00 a month allowance, then figure out how to invest about $20,000.00 a month and stuck with it. At the end of the 20 years he would have his original 6 Million plus another 7 million.

When he came back, I told the boss I can't work with him. Boss said no it's alright he doesn't have a problem working,,,,,,,,I said EXCUSE ME, I am the one with the problem, you have me running jobs and now I have to tell a guy who can leave whenever he wants and tell me to F-off. I am the one with the problem,,,,,,,,.

I finally got used to it and was OK for him to get back in the field, nice dude, not rich so it was good to see him get the cash. 

He went like an idiot got married to an instant family, put her kids through college, gave her money to gamble with, bought a couple houses. FAST forward to today. Just a few months ago he reached his 20 years. Lost his house, has nothing in the bank, still working.............

Me I wouldn't work, I would go buy coffee and bring it to the job and watch everybody else work. I would go to school and learn how to watch my money....... after the vacation to Scotland, new truck, log cabin and one of them neat big ass tree houses you see on TV........


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

GAN said:


> I worked with a guy who won $6,000,000.00 years ago before they had the one time payout. He got around $260,000.00 a year for 20 years. He went to a investor, took a 2 week vacation and came back to work cleaning the shop, loading the trucks, gas installer, etc. Investor told him if he could, give himself a $3,000.00 a month allowance, then figure out how to invest about $20,000.00 a month and stuck with it. At the end of the 20 years he would have his original 6 Million plus another 7 million. When he came back, I told the boss I can't work with him. Boss said no it's alright he doesn't have a problem working,,,,,,,,I said EXCUSE ME, I am the one with the problem, you have me running jobs and now I have to tell a guy who can leave whenever he wants and tell me to F-off. I am the one with the problem,,,,,,,,. I finally got used to it and was OK for him to get back in the field, nice dude, not rich so it was good to see him get the cash. He went like an idiot got married to an instant family, put her kids through college, gave her money to gamble with, bought a couple houses. FAST forward to today. Just a few months ago he reached his 20 years. Lost his house, has nothing in the bank, still working............. Me I wouldn't work, I would go buy coffee and bring it to the job and watch everybody else work. I would go to school and learn how to watch my money....... after the vacation to Scotland, new truck, log cabin and one of them neat big ass tree houses you see on TV........


Reminds me of a tv show, I think it was called curse of the lotto. These guys would win millions and buy all kinds of stupid stuff and years later end up bankrupt with nothing to show.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd start a supply house. Not a decent supply house within 50 miles and I'm 18 minutes away from one of the wealthiest zip codes in FL.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i would quit instantly, not sure what i would do with my time, but i would figure that out as i go


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I just sold a couple more toilet seat bidets out of the blue. That has me thinking I woukd start promoteing again. Id probebly have a booth in indianapolis at the cleaner and pumper show and other plumber and medical trade shows. I know I could come away with a little money in the bidet buisness if I could only start with a lot


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope.

I'd travel. Maybe take some college classes to fill in holes in my education to satisfy my curiosity. Nice new house for my wife and kids. Build a big shop for me with both wood and metal fabrication equipment. An boat building. I've always wanted to learn boat building.

I'd live life based on the whims and curiosities of my mind.


----------

